# Bent-Lamination Dining Room Table



## JordsWoodShop (Nov 17, 2011)

*Building The Form/Mold*

In this video I discuss the project we are about to embark on, we look at how to go about making templates and how to build a form/mold for doing lamination - visit http://jordswoodshop.com for more woodwork related goodness


----------



## Raspar (Oct 12, 2009)

JordsWoodShop said:


> *Building The Form/Mold*
> 
> In this video I discuss the project we are about to embark on, we look at how to go about making templates and how to build a form/mold for doing lamination - visit http://jordswoodshop.com for more woodwork related goodness


Very nice, I can not wait to see more. Keep up the good work.


----------



## SASmith (Mar 22, 2010)

JordsWoodShop said:


> *Building The Form/Mold*
> 
> In this video I discuss the project we are about to embark on, we look at how to go about making templates and how to build a form/mold for doing lamination - visit http://jordswoodshop.com for more woodwork related goodness


I enjoyed the video.
Look like it will be a great table.
Welcome to lumberjocks.


----------



## JordsWoodShop (Nov 17, 2011)

JordsWoodShop said:


> *Building The Form/Mold*
> 
> In this video I discuss the project we are about to embark on, we look at how to go about making templates and how to build a form/mold for doing lamination - visit http://jordswoodshop.com for more woodwork related goodness


Thanks for the kind words!

Part two is almost complete, should be up within the next couple of days so keep an eye out.


----------



## AttainableApex (Aug 24, 2010)

JordsWoodShop said:


> *Building The Form/Mold*
> 
> In this video I discuss the project we are about to embark on, we look at how to go about making templates and how to build a form/mold for doing lamination - visit http://jordswoodshop.com for more woodwork related goodness


ya nice vids


----------



## nobuckle (Nov 3, 2010)

JordsWoodShop said:


> *Building The Form/Mold*
> 
> In this video I discuss the project we are about to embark on, we look at how to go about making templates and how to build a form/mold for doing lamination - visit http://jordswoodshop.com for more woodwork related goodness


Looks like you are well on your way to a great piece of furniture. I'm looking forward to seeing more.


----------



## JordsWoodShop (Nov 17, 2011)

JordsWoodShop said:


> *Building The Form/Mold*
> 
> In this video I discuss the project we are about to embark on, we look at how to go about making templates and how to build a form/mold for doing lamination - visit http://jordswoodshop.com for more woodwork related goodness


Thanks again! Part two is being uploaded as I type


----------



## JordsWoodShop (Nov 17, 2011)

*Finishing The First Lamination *

In this video I mill the timber for the legs to final size, re-saw the leg stock ready for lamination and then its finally onto the lamination process.

Visit http://www.jordswoodshop.com for work woodwork related goodness!

*Visit*

http://jordswoodshop.com/2011/11/video-ep-2-bent-lamination-dining-table-%E2%80%93-part-2/

*Or visit youtube directly*






*Or just watch it here*


----------



## AttainableApex (Aug 24, 2010)

JordsWoodShop said:


> *Finishing The First Lamination *
> 
> In this video I mill the timber for the legs to final size, re-saw the leg stock ready for lamination and then its finally onto the lamination process.
> 
> ...


good job, wish i had cash to throw at a drum sander :/


----------



## JordsWoodShop (Nov 17, 2011)

JordsWoodShop said:


> *Finishing The First Lamination *
> 
> In this video I mill the timber for the legs to final size, re-saw the leg stock ready for lamination and then its finally onto the lamination process.
> 
> ...


Yeah they are a good bit of kit! I probably shouldn't have bought it with work drying up for the rest of the year (joys of Live theater) but I know it will get a lot of use so in that respect i justified it…


----------



## Stevinmarin (Dec 24, 2009)

JordsWoodShop said:


> *Finishing The First Lamination *
> 
> In this video I mill the timber for the legs to final size, re-saw the leg stock ready for lamination and then its finally onto the lamination process.
> 
> ...


I've gotta try some bent lamination. This is really cool. Sweet drum sander…one of those "I wish I had" tools.

I have a similar planer and always get snipe. Did you made the laminations oversized to cut off the snipe, or do you have a trick for eliminating the snipe.

I spend half my life in live theater…well, not mine…my son's! Are you involved on stage or in the production? I presume set building?


----------



## JordsWoodShop (Nov 17, 2011)

JordsWoodShop said:


> *Finishing The First Lamination *
> 
> In this video I mill the timber for the legs to final size, re-saw the leg stock ready for lamination and then its finally onto the lamination process.
> 
> ...


@StevinMarin

In this case I made the boards over sized to to avoid the snipe but I have managed to get this planer (or thicknesser) tuned pretty well, snipe is still there but often it is no more than half a millimeter deep, still not great but im able to work around it, But now with the drum sander I can always do the final thickness on that.

With my work (in relation to theatre), Im actually a front of house manager, so dealing with patrons mostly but I am also involved with bump-in's and out's (or setup's) for the backstage side of things, and work the bar every now and then. 
I would love to get into set design, especially after seeing how badly put together some of the sets I have had to try re-assemble have been!

regards


----------



## JordsWoodShop (Nov 17, 2011)

JordsWoodShop said:


> *Finishing The First Lamination *
> 
> In this video I mill the timber for the legs to final size, re-saw the leg stock ready for lamination and then its finally onto the lamination process.
> 
> ...


@garageWoodworks

No excuse for the safety glasses here, stupid on my behalf I know! and really should have better practice in my video's. On the splitter side of things, my saw cant accommodate a splitter that raises and lowers with the blade, So it would always be full height and in the instance I was physically not able to use my splitter as it would have stopped the work piece from being sent through! When I eventually upgrade my table saw a splitter that has height adjustment is a must on my list. I was going to put a voice over explaining this on the video but in the rush of getting it online I forgot.


----------



## jordanusmc (Oct 17, 2011)

JordsWoodShop said:


> *Finishing The First Lamination *
> 
> In this video I mill the timber for the legs to final size, re-saw the leg stock ready for lamination and then its finally onto the lamination process.
> 
> ...


Great video I cant wait for the rest of the series.


----------



## JordsWoodShop (Nov 17, 2011)

*Project Update*

*View Original post here*

Well I managed to get a full days work done today and all I can say is progress.

The legs are cut to size and tenons are cut, the solid foot is almost complete (just waiting on a new router bit), the victorian-ash spacer is cut to size, as well as the mortises being cut, not bad for one days work.
I still have to cut the spacer that runs across the top of the legs, and get the dowels prepared for the bending but once thats done the legs will be pretty close to completion.

Anyway I hope to have the video online by the end of the weekend because as of monday I will be away for a week camping, so check back soon to view part three of the Bent Lamination Dining Table project.


----------



## JordsWoodShop (Nov 17, 2011)

*Legs Nearing Completion *

n this episode the leg's finally start to take shape. We will make the solid foot, prepare the mortise and tenon joinery and have our first dry assembly.

Check out http://www.JordsWoodShop.com for more woodworking goodness!


----------



## nobuckle (Nov 3, 2010)

JordsWoodShop said:


> *Legs Nearing Completion *
> 
> n this episode the leg's finally start to take shape. We will make the solid foot, prepare the mortise and tenon joinery and have our first dry assembly.
> 
> Check out http://www.JordsWoodShop.com for more woodworking goodness!


You are making good progress. I was curious about the species of wood you used for the base of the leg. I know you said what it was but I didn't quite catch it.


----------



## JordsWoodShop (Nov 17, 2011)

JordsWoodShop said:


> *Legs Nearing Completion *
> 
> n this episode the leg's finally start to take shape. We will make the solid foot, prepare the mortise and tenon joinery and have our first dry assembly.
> 
> Check out http://www.JordsWoodShop.com for more woodworking goodness!


The wood I was originally going to use was sheoak (Botanical name- Casuarina Fraserana) its a Western Australian hardwood, quite dense and has amazing figure probably my favorite timber, But Now im using Jarrah which is an Australian Eucalyptus species.


----------



## JordsWoodShop (Nov 17, 2011)

*Project Update*

In this video I give you a quick update letting you know where im currently up-to with the project and why part 4 of the build is taking longer then expected to get online.
I also give you some exiting news to do with some new ways of accessing the show.

http://blip.tv/play/h9hRguOQAQA.htmlhttp://a.blip.tv/api.swf#h9hRguOQAQA


----------



## nobuckle (Nov 3, 2010)

JordsWoodShop said:


> *Project Update*
> 
> In this video I give you a quick update letting you know where im currently up-to with the project and why part 4 of the build is taking longer then expected to get online.
> I also give you some exiting news to do with some new ways of accessing the show.
> ...


Thanks for the update Jord. I'll check it out on iTunes.


----------



## JordsWoodShop (Nov 17, 2011)

*Completing The Legs*

In part four of our bent lamination dining room table project we finally complete the legs.
We will look at how I go about cutting mortises using the drill press and hand tolls,we will also fine tune some tenons, then its finally onto creating the cross support and bending some dowels.
Check out http://www.JordsWoodShop.com for more woodwork related goodness

http://blip.tv/play/h9hRguPzUQA.htmlhttp://a.blip.tv/api.swf#h9hRguPzUQA


----------



## JordsWoodShop (Nov 17, 2011)

*Making The Table Top*

In this video I begin to make the top for the table. I mil the timber for the top to be square and uniform, show you a creative clamping technique, and more! For more woodworking goodness visit http://www.JordsWoodShop.com

You can View The video at *my website*, at my *Blip tv channe*l, or at my *Youtube channel*, but the much easier option is just to watch it bellow.

http://blip.tv/play/h9hRguWgbAA.html?p=1http://a.blip.tv/api.swf#h9hRguWgbAA
*
Thanks For Watching!*


----------



## nobuckle (Nov 3, 2010)

JordsWoodShop said:


> *Making The Table Top*
> 
> In this video I begin to make the top for the table. I mil the timber for the top to be square and uniform, show you a creative clamping technique, and more! For more woodworking goodness visit http://www.JordsWoodShop.com
> 
> ...


Thanks again for posting another great video. I'm anxious to see the finished table. Hope you had a good time at the beach. Take care.


----------

